# usb harddrive not detected



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

i bought a Y-cable(http://www.ebay.com/itm/180920837901?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649) and an usb host cable... connected the power part to my pc... my pendrive 4gb works but my portable HDD doesn't (tried 2 hdd)... the hdd are getting power but not detected on my touchpad... any idea?? thought there was not enough power..so i connected the power part to a direct power source via the touchpad power adapter.. but same result


----------



## hornet (Oct 15, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> i bought a Y-cable(http://www.ebay.com/itm/180920837901?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649) and an usb host cable... connected the power part to my pc... my pendrive 4gb works but my portable HDD doesn't (tried 2 hdd)... the hdd are getting power but not detected on my touchpad... any idea?? thought there was not enough power..so i connected the power part to a direct power source via the touchpad power adapter.. but same result


Is the drive ntfs? This will not work, it can only mount fat32.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

ah ok! yup the partitions are all ntfs!! there's no way to mount ntfs? most of my portable HDD has ntfs partitions


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

another thing.. i have tried using a usb hub and connected a mouse and my pendrive to it... but pendrive not detected and mouse also.. if i connect them directly without the hub, they work fine..


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> i bought a Y-cable(http://www.ebay.com/...984.m1423.l2649) and an usb host cable... connected the power part to my pc... my pendrive 4gb works but my portable HDD doesn't (tried 2 hdd)... the hdd are getting power but not detected on my touchpad... any idea?? thought there was not enough power..so i connected the power part to a direct power source via the touchpad power adapter.. but same result


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

srry having some probs playing youtube here... can you tell me the solution plz?


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> srry having some probs playing youtube here... can you tell me the solution plz?


Re: USB HDD, only FAT32 else you're outta luck.

Re: devices not seen when connected to USB hub, are you using a powered hub? Some hubs will not transfer power from the host side to devices. 
The youtube shows how to use a powered hub to power both the host and down stream devices.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

ah ok thx! nopes that's not a powered hub..waiting to receive my powered hub from ebay soon


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> ah ok! yup the partitions are all ntfs!! there's no way to mount ntfs? most of my portable HDD has ntfs partitions


I'm currently toying with OTG hosting. It would be a pain to re-format my NTFS drives to FAT32, and dependent on the size, not very practical.

On XDA I found a simple and serviceable utility to eject the USB. This avoids the Service stopped ouch you get when you disconnect. I'm looking for a utility that will dismount the drives individually. NTFS support would be a plus. I have a couple candidates to test, will post back.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

You can use this to mount ntfs on android

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/mount-ntfs-drives-with-ntfs-mounter/


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

silentmage said:


> You can use this to mount ntfs on android
> 
> http://www.xda-devel...h-ntfs-mounter/


thx will try it! and report back


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> thx will try it! and report back


does not seem to work... anyone got success with it?


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> does not seem to work... anyone got success with it?


I too cannot get this to work on Nightly 0819. It's too bad as many of my USB hard drives are NTFS.

On a side note, just tested an unmount utility that made my USB flash memory adapters work without the need for a powered hub. Before I was not able to detect several of mine that I knew were formated FAT32. Check it out here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33033-otg-usb-insufficient-available-bus-toolthingy/


----------

